# Cotech 8-14 for Wheel Loaders and Utility Tractors



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

here is our 8-14 open top plow on a Cat908 and closed top on a Case 580. They go direct to loader and have ten heavy duty compression springs on 4 sections of the plow for the trip mechanism. They let you make fewer passes, adjust the width on the fly and drive from one parking lot to another closed in at 8 feet. They leave the lot cleaner and the driver safer.

Let me know if you have any questions or the name of an authorized dealer near you

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cotech/sets/72157629501805017/

www.cotech.ca

Sincerely 
Mike


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

What you suit best a JD 5425 if I want a blade with hydraulic wings, subframe mounted?

I'm in Qc btw.


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi

take a look at this link, the plow itself is 36'' high and with a wheelbase of 86'' you are probably looking at a 8 foot wide frame with an additional 6 feet with the wings fully opened. You have the option of a hydraulic angle and lateral float, or just the blade on the sub frame. If you are angling the plow you might consider a 9 foot frame as well. If you have any additional questions, please let me know.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6831041765


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

What would be the total weight of the set up seen it the vid (subframe + blade with wings)?

What should I expect to pay in one of your distributors here in Qc?


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

The total weight would be about 3193 lbs. I forgot that in Quebec we need to go with 84'' frame to keep the total width within the legal limit. In terms of pricing, a plow like that can have a wide range depending on the options (remote, 12 volt selector valve) and labour charges for the installation.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't the the 5425 would able to take that much weight... Well that's what my JD dealer told me. They said it should not be heavier than 2000 lbs. Is that realistic or are they just bs'ing?


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

Your tractor is on the light side of the spectrum for that plow, but with the frame, it is doable. NOT ideal but doable. I saw your post with the toolcat and our 6-10, very nice rig !

If I could recommend a plow for you it would be our 7-12 open top. We also have a blade similar to your 6-10 but with a trip edge. It might be too small.


__
https://flic.kr/p/6799222922


__
https://flic.kr/p/6947950187


----------

